# Hacking in Aberdeenshire



## Spookywood (30 April 2013)

Hi Guys

Can anyone recommend anywhere good to go for a hack in Aberdeenshire?  I have horsebox and willing to travel 

The couple that I have been told about are Bennachie (where do you park and unload? Assume it's not the visitor centre? Also which routes do you go? Not keen on meeting 100's of walkers and have never seen any horses on the walking routes?) and Haddo Estate (No idea where you would start for this?)

Any ideas much appreciated, really keen to get out and get my horse fitter. Mainly roadwork where I am, so places to go for a good canter would be great.

Many thanks
SW


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (30 April 2013)

You can hack at haddo, there is a permit (free) you can get. There is lorry/ trailer  parking in the main car parking tho you do pay for that unless you are a member of national trust scotland. 

Re Bennachie, I would recommend joining the Grampian endurance Facebook group as someone on there recently posted a whole detailed set of maps of the routes at Bennachie. (one is very challenging so worth knowing!) You will need an annual permit to park a horsebox/trailer or you can get a day ticket, annual is a lot cheaper if you will go a few times, it also covers the other national trust woods in Aberdeenshire which have charging car parks so soon pays for itself. Think it is £35 pa. Again there are posts on Grampian endurance re the process/contacts a while back.

Also via the endurance page there is a hacking buddies group where you can find people to meet up with to go on outings to new places, so they can show you all the different routes ))))


----------



## Skipadeedooda (30 April 2013)

Kirkhill forest has good hacking and there is a small car park where lorries and trailers usually park on the back road between Dyce and Blackburn its the East Woodlands car park for Kirkhill. You can go out for a good couple of hours there and it's all off road.


----------



## Spookywood (30 April 2013)

Thanks for replying  Will investigate permit for Haddo and head over one day after work. I'm guessing weekends are best avoided!  Is it quite obvious where you can and can't go?  Will also sign up to the endurance facebook page and have a look at those maps for Bennachie.  Been up there many a time walking and on the mountain bike and there seems quite a big area so hopefully will find some good trails.  Do you know where about is best to park for Bennachie?

Kirkhill!! Never thought about Kirkhill!  Thanks  Thats another one I have cycled round loads and seen the hoof prints but never a horse box in the main car-park.  Will seek out the East Woodlands carpark and go for a wee bit of exploring.

Unfortunately I am just trying to build up my ponies fitness after her winter holiday, so am mainly walking with some trot and would like to introduce a little canter, but getting bored of the same little road loop that I have at mine and we are on a hacking only regime at the moment due to her spavins.

Thanks for the ideas, much appreciated.


----------



## brucea (30 April 2013)

Where are you Spookywood?

We have direct access to Kirkhill so you are welcome to come out sometime with us for a hack - long or short.


----------



## Daytona (30 April 2013)

Kirkhil forrest, park in car park

loanhead woods/hazelhead woods

Back of bennachie, you just park where cars are you can go for miles

Southside ride - costs £12 but the grass hill gallops are fantastic for fittening, its just opened the other night

Haddow house, park in the car park

Dalgety woods near turriff - google it - not been but heard its good.

Pitfichie woods near alford - super hills, park just in car park


----------



## Spookywood (1 May 2013)

Thanks Brucea.  Will have to take you up on that offer. Keen to get her out and see how she behaves on our own first. She can get a little excited out with others and I am only doing as much as she can cope with at the moment, which varies depending on the terrain (she's barefoot). Lucky you having direct access to all that off-road hacking   Will PM you.

Ludoctro - thanks for that list! Will check them out on the map and give them a go!


----------



## MagicMelon (2 May 2013)

Any of the forests, you could probably ask the forestry commission where particular car parks are.  Good hacking round me is Suie Hill (between Alford and Clatt) - easy parking for a trailer, and you can go for miles.  Also Gartly Moor - again there's a decent sized car park on the back road from Insch over to the A96.  Not many walkers on these trails either, obviously the closer you get to Aberdeen the busier they become.  Bennachie is also a good one, but you do get more people on it.


----------



## khalswitz (2 May 2013)

Try the woods around Scolty Hill in Banchory - you can go all the way from Scolty to the Shooting Greens, through Slewdrum Forest and all the way to Potarch off road (and there's a nice pub at Potarch where you can stop for munchies). I'd advise an OS Map though as there are so many trails you could be walking in circles for days...


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (2 May 2013)

Forestry commission have some good maps of the trails eg this one of one of the main shooting greens trails nr Banchory
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/ShootGreensScoltyTrail.pdf/$file/ShootGreensScoltyTrail.pdf

There are others on their website too. NB make sure to pick up any poops from the car parks (ref my recent other recent post) )


----------



## Spookywood (3 May 2013)

Thanks these are all great suggestions and very accessable for me.  Think we are going to try Kirkhill this weekend, as we know these woods a bit better than others and it's not too far from home if she turns into a devil pony! Have never taken her anywhere in the trailer other than to the vet and home when I bought her. Both times she grew 3 foot taller and did a good impression of river dance. It's going to be interesting


----------



## brucea (3 May 2013)

Just be careful - there has been a lot of timber operations and some of the tracks on the West side are a bit chewed up.


----------



## spookypony (3 May 2013)

Also try Countesswells wood/Foggieton/Hazlehead Park. You can do a 20 km loop there with minimal road work.

Look on facebook for the group Grampian Ponies' Lonely Hearts Club, for hacking buddies and place suggestions.


----------



## Emsarr (4 May 2013)

There is also Balmedie (spelling) beach if you fancy it, or Newburgh


----------



## brucea (4 May 2013)

Emsarr said:



			There is also Balmedie (spelling) beach if you fancy it, or Newburgh 

Click to expand...

Remember to check the tide times - stating the obvious I know but you'd be surprised how not obvious the obvious is.....if you get my drift


----------



## guido16 (4 May 2013)

brucea said:



			Remember to check the tide times - stating the obvious I know but you'd be surprised how not obvious the obvious is.....if you get my drift 

Click to expand...

Very good point! Nothing worse than arriving to deep sand to ride on. Also, tides dependant, scotstoun head beach is fab and usually pretty deserted at st fergus.


----------



## Spookywood (6 May 2013)

Thanks for all these ideas guys, sounds like there are loads more places that I thought to go for a good hack!

Was really looking forward to getting out at the weekend, unfortunately my horse was less keen and refused to load   I have travelled her twice before and she walked on no problems however this time I failed miserably  Looks like I will have a loading issue to solve before I can try out any of these routes.


----------

